# This Tuesday is the lotto...are you ready!



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

For some reason I am realy up for this lottery....I am not pumped because we have a good chance at #1, but more so because I think it will is what the GM is waiting for so he can start to make things happen.

Sure there are a few players in the draft that I would like to see in a Rap's uniform, but it is the 100's of different options that we have that gets me excited. We have sign and trade options(James), trade options(Williams, Bonner, Hoffa), guys to let go if we want, and potential picks like Marcus Williams, Andre Bargnani, Rudy Gay, and free agents. 

I can't wait to hear what BC has to say after the results of the lotto are in, is anyone else with in that feeling? :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm always excited about the lottery, but draft night is the best night of the year for me as a basketball fan (typically). Who doesn't love the drama of the draft?

Tuesday is just an appetizer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

true draft night is way better, but for some reason this year I am up for the lotto, I think it will open up for a good off season of moves and signings that will change the face of the team a little.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

if i think about it for awhile, i feel two ways over all others: first, i've always felt that what we do with this pick is nearly crucial to the future of our team- whether that means the player we pick or the use we make of it on the trade market or whatever. considering all issues (particularly our current roster) i can't help but see this pick as being very important. therefore, i do look forward to the drama of lottery night- we just have so much invested in the draft this year.

at the same time, i can't help but moderate that 'excitement' with the reality of the draft pool. tyrus, for example, is not your typical lotto stud (imo). no matter how much i _want_ to believe it (and you'll hear the opinion that he _is_ go up in volume for that reason alone as we go along), he just isn't. i almost want to divert my attention, anticipation for and habit concerning the top of the draft to the later slots (like bryan and other gm's have already said), where we'll appear to be in a good spot to land... some sort of contributor. and if i think about it like that, the lottery isn't very meaningful. 

but i won't deny it- i always love the drama. it doesn't matter whether we're betting on a nickel- i'd want to win the nickel... desperately.  great fun.

peace


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have this feeling that we will definitely land a top3 pick ... possibly #2. Everything seems to be going the right direction. And once we get this high of a pick, I see BC having the balls to trade the pick for a proven player and maybe a future (2007) pick. Its going to be great !!!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

changv10 said:


> I have this feeling that we will definitely land a top3 pick ... possibly #2. Everything seems to be going the right direction. And once we get this high of a pick, I see BC having the balls to trade the pick for a proven player and maybe a future (2007) pick. Its going to be great !!!



You're going to be pretty disappointed if we dont land a top three pick. I try not to let myself get my hopes up too much. It's easy this year because I have a feeling that we'll be looking at one of Shelden Williams, Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy no matter where we end up. Landing a top three pick would just give us some flexibility and allow us to look for a trade to move down a few spots. Everything that Colangelo has said so far makes me think he wants Shelden.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

imo, draft night gets boring after the first 15 picks. cause then it's names that u've almost never heard of b4 (ie, no hype). the draft OUTCOME is much better than watching it.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

AdamIllman said:


> You're going to be pretty disappointed if we dont land a top three pick. I try not to let myself get my hopes up too much. It's easy this year because I have a feeling that we'll be looking at one of Shelden Williams, Marcus Williams or Brandon Roy no matter where we end up. Landing a top three pick would just give us some flexibility and allow us to look for a trade to move down a few spots. Everything that Colangelo has said so far makes me think he wants Shelden.


I'll contradict your final statement, and back it up. If you listen to his latest scrum, he said he would not necessarily look to plug holes with the pick if used but rather pick the best talent going forward and that such "plugs" would likely come via free agency or a move.

However, he has yet to even mention Shelden in any interview with the media. IMO, he keeps this stuff very close to his vest. He could go anywhere.

Now of course, this time of year is ALL about misinformation. So, who the hell knows if he has "targets"?

I know it makes a ton of sense to look at Shelden, and I know 100% that he will have the best information about him possible.

BC also talks about not necessarily having a prototype centre and that the league is changing. One could argue that talk could include an Aldridge or Bargnani. But in the same breath he talks about defense, toughness and a little nastiness. And I know I don't associate these characteristics with anyone in this draft more than Shelden.

But right now anything can happen with that pick. Pumped. PUMPED!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

aizn said:


> imo, draft night gets boring after the first 15 picks. cause then it's names that u've almost never heard of b4 (ie, no hype). the draft OUTCOME is much better than watching it.


Ah you're a lightweight. I sit through the whole thing. :biggrin:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

aizn said:


> imo, draft night gets boring after the first 15 picks. cause then it's names that u've almost never heard of b4 (ie, no hype). the draft OUTCOME is much better than watching it.


I don't know about the fact that after the first 15 picks it is a bunch of nonames....there is always guys who drop down that should not. Look at Jameer Nelson, Carlos Boozer, and Roko. I thought we might grab Roko with the pick we took Joey with....I was stoked that we got him in the second round.

This year you may see guys like J.J. Reddick, Josh Boone, Jordan Farmar go drafted past spot #15, also if you follow NCAA hoops there are loots of players that have had great runs that will go late like Macnamera from the 'Cuse, Denham Brown, and Paul Davis to name a few.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> But in the same breath he talks about defense, toughness and a little nastiness. And I know I don't associate these characteristics with anyone in this draft more than Shelden.



exactly


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Ah you're a lightweight. I sit through the whole thing. :biggrin:


Me too, second round and all.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

So does anyone know if we're gonna get to see this?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I love draft night, but lottery? Not as much. Especially this year, where there's no really hyped prospect that everyone wants.

There are good prospects, but nothing unanimous. So it kinda changes things. If that makes any sense?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I love draft night, but lottery? Not as much. Especially this year, where there's no really hyped prospect that everyone wants.
> 
> There are good prospects, but nothing unanimous. So it kinda changes things. If that makes any sense?


It makes perfect sense. Oooo, who's going to get the chance to move up and pick someone 1st overall when they'd probably be there at fourth anyways.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

ESPN is the only place this is being shown right? Is there any other way I could see this besides ESPN?​


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ pretty sure I saw an ad on Raps tv for it last night.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> ^^ pretty sure I saw an ad on Raps tv for it last night.


The draft and the lottery were on raps TV last year.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

shookem said:


> It makes perfect sense. Oooo, who's going to get the chance to move up and pick someone 1st overall when they'd probably be there at fourth anyways.



I am not hyped because we have a chance of getting a franchise player, but because this is going to be the start of the BC era.....for this I am pumped. Brian has made a few small moves, but this will trigger the start of his real work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> ^^ pretty sure I saw an ad on Raps tv for it last night.




:curse: 

I wish I had Raps TV​


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, I won't be watching it due to lack of TV... but here's hoping for the best!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i have a feeling that we arent going to be lucky


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

madman said:


> i have a feeling that we arent going to be lucky


But do yu feel we will be unlucky?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Heres to hoping that this is the last lottery will be looking forward to for the next 7-8+ years. Thats all i care about, as long as we do well and i odnt want to be discussing this again next year.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I would love to see us get the 4th pick, that we control the future of the best PG in the draft Marcus Williams eithier he is ours for the long run or going to part of a blockbuster trade where Calengelo aqquires a premier PG (I'm thinking someone like Miller)or he is Atlanta's for the long run.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> I would love to see us get the 4th pick, that we control the future of the best PG in the draft Marcus Williams eithier he is ours for the long run or going to part of a blockbuster trade where Calengelo aqquires a premier PG (I'm thinking someone like Miller)or he is Atlanta's for the long run.


i dont even think its possible for us to get the 4th pick. its either 1-3 or 5-7


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm feelin lucky this yr, the Raps r gonna get the first pick


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

aizn said:


> i dont even think its possible for us to get the 4th pick. its either 1-3 or 5-7


Or in some kind of freak occurance we could get the 8th pick.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow i hate that i wont be able to watch it, guess im gonna be on nba.com for a while


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

if we get #1 I want us to trade it.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

madman said:


> wow i hate that i wont be able to watch it, guess im gonna be on nba.com for a while


Is it for certain that we don't get it? I've been looking on my digital cable schedule and I don't see it.. I'm so pumped for this lottery/draft, so if I have to just watch the results online, so be it.. but it would be great to watch on tv..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

What a great week so far for NBA fans. The week starts off with two game 7's that was thrilling to the end, and it continues with the lottery followed by the drama between two teams led by best friends.

~It's the most, wonderful time of the year~


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hopefully the ping pong balls go the Raptors way. I'm hoping for a top 3 pick. Good thing Bosh got injured @ the end of the season when the season was lost anyways.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

To commemerate today's unveiling of draft positions, I'm going to paint miniature raptor logos on my ping pong balls.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a pretty good feeling that we will end up with one of the top three picks. Something about this year, with the new GM and Bosh announcing he wants to stick around, makes you think there's a lot of positive in the air in Raptorland.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

we havn't won the lotto, have we? I think this is the year of the Raptors...finally we get the #1 pick and we take Bargnani.



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...790&call_pageid=968867503640&col=970081593064

HELLO, ANDREA: Word around the league, at least from a couple of front office types and other insiders who were in Detroit for Game 7 of the Piston-Cavaliers series, is that Toronto knows exactly who it wants to draft no matter what happens in the lottery.

Say hello to Andrea Bargnani.

And they are probably going to get that chance. A team or two are worried that Bargnani, who I'm told is enamoured of Colangelo and the Raptors, may put out word that he's quite happy to stay in Europe to dissuade a team or two from drafting him.

After what Orlando went through with Juan Vasquez last year — he said he'd come, they took him, he stayed in Spain — teams might be leery of drafting Europeans in the top half of the lottery.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good ol' juan vasquez. orlando got cheated. i'm wondering how they felt about fran va*z*quez. that might be a touchy subject, too.

but hopefully bargnani can cuddle up snugly beside cory bosch and charlie venezuela.

doug smith is _in the know_, y'all. his basketball knowledge is second to none.

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *clutchmoney !*
> 
> we havn't won the lotto, have we?


we won the lotto that would have gotten us Allen Iverson, but had to pick second because of the expansion agreement we signed to get the team to Toronto, and forever changing the course of history in Toronto


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ballocks said:


> good ol' juan vasquez. orlando got cheated. i'm wondering how they felt about fran va*z*quez. that might be a touchy subject, too.


I think they meant Juan Veldez.










This guy is quite the baller believe it or not, and the mule is an added bonus on defense.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TRON said:


> we won the lotto that would have gotten us Allen Iverson, but had to pick second because of the expansion agreement we signed to get the team to Toronto, and forever changing the course of history in Toronto


Not really, Zeke would've taken Camby with the first or as he did, second pick.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

trick said:


> What a great week so far for NBA fans. The week starts off with two game 7's that was thrilling to the end, and it continues with the lottery followed by the drama between two teams led by best friends.
> 
> ~It's the most, wonderful time of the year~


who are the best friends?!?! wallace and shaq?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

shookem said:


> Not really, Zeke would've taken Camby with the first or as he did, second pick.


actually, tron is (more) right. isiah had iverson at the top of his draft board (according to most published/unpublished reports) and marcus was apparently plan B.

i didn't want iverson at the time myself, i was really worried about a damon/ai backcourt, so i was somewhat relieved when we had to 'settle' for marcus. but the stories are well-printed: isiah wanted allen. i'm not sure what that would've meant to damon's tenure in toronto, i'd assume he would've been traded, but thomas was pretty firm on the subject 10 years ago: he thought it would work, he got almost _giddy_ about its potential in several interviews (as i recall). 

i'm glad they've since changed up the expansion rules, though. we faced the toughest expansion guidelines this league has ever seen (imo). i don't fail to consider that vancouver may have directly/indirectly lost their team _due to_ the restrictions. i think stern's office knows it, too. at least they've since corrected the mistake.

peace


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

zeke would have taken iverson...ai was easily regarded as the top prospect in that stocked draft...u could tell he was gonna be a completely dominating player in the league even just coming out of college.. it really wasnt hard to see...

actually camby i dont think was even a clear choice at 2..there was a lot of discussion at the time n after the draft that isiah wavered btwn sar and camby quite a bit...


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Unless there are some sleepers in this draft, I don't think that the Raptors should try to absorb another college rookie into the team ... enough is enough. BC has stated his interest in international players or FAs so that the Raptors get some backbone into the team.

If BC can find some players like Diaw or Barbosa for the Raptors that would be great .... some diamonds in the rough so to speak. The Raptors need some fast athletic bodies and not stand-around 3 point shooters.

Perhaps the NBA teams of the future will not have big slow back-to-the-basket centres, but a couple of big mobile power forwards and 3 other players to fill various roles. The day of the one big star player like Kobe, AI, Vince, and the rest of the team standing around watching them do their thing is over.

Team play teams like the Pistons and the Suns are the prototype teams of the future .. because they don't depend on one flashy player or a big centre ... and they are easier to assemble and train for team play.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

aizn said:


> who are the best friends?!?! wallace and shaq?


Nash and Dirk (I think)​


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

i have a feeling with our luck when it comes to the draft we'll get the 1st this yr. (and just miss out on oden...) oh well even if we do, l.a (or is it bargs. now?!?) is not a bad consolation prize...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

i actually cant wait for this to start...i hope for the sake of the unfortunate rap fans like me that dont have raps tv, the guys that do, post it up quickly, por favor...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Long day at work, now I'm pumped for the lotto.

If the site doesn't crash I'll try to keep this thread updated as the results roll in.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hell yeah I'm pumped and ready for the lotto and the draft.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's go, let's go... it'll be the first time in years I haven't been able to catch the draft lotto, so here's hoping for the best!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

another good time to be a raptors fan. 

i think i have bonner-itis today (that could be read in many ways, couldn't it). i'm more hoping we don't fall than i am that we move up. but the odds are (slightly) against us there. screw the odds: orlando had 1 of 66 in '93. 

colangelo better step up to the plate tonight (i heard he's been in the gym all week for this). 

peace


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

ballocks said:


> another good time to be a raptors fan.
> 
> i think i have bonner-itis today (that could be read in many ways, couldn't it). i'm more hoping we don't fall than i am that we move up. but the odds are (slightly) against us there. screw the odds: orlando had 1 of 66 in '93.
> 
> ...


You may want to see a Doctor about that Balloks...................but I can't wait to see the results(of the lotto not your examination) :eek8:


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

I ran ESPN's lotto simulator 20 times. It does the lotto, then projects the picks based on Chad Ford's team need analysis. Based on those 20 simulations these were the Raptor's picks:

LeMarcas Aldridge 5%
Tyrus Thomas 10%
Andrea Bargnani 20%
Rudy Gay 65%

Basically he projects the Raptors will take Bargnani if he's on the board, even with the 1st pick. According to the simulation, any time the Raptors didn't move up from 5th they picked Gay because the other three were gone, except for one strange scenario where Aldridge falls to the Raptors at 5th.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow if we get #1 that be great..Hopefully we dont get worse then 5th


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

ohh i can't wait. it's on in an hour!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

aizn said:


> who are the best friends?!?! wallace and shaq?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I plan on being on here, the Bulls lotto thread and possibly Realgm trying to hear the results as quick as possible. Damn Shaw Cable for not giving me Raptors Tv!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bryan Collangelo being interivewed on NBA tv right now....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pre-lottery show is on.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone catch ESPN's choices on what to do with the 1st overall pick?

Draft Tyrus Thomas
"" Lamarcus Aldridge
"" Adam Morrison
Trade Pick

:clown:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

alright, it's first 4-14, lets hope not to hear the Raptors name called!!!!!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

top 3 baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

TORONTO WINS DRAFT LOTTO :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG !!! Saweeeeeeeeet ! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

This is really the beginning of a new era for this Franchise !


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't belive it


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

you know what, i think that's a good question: i don't think i was ready. i just went to the bathroom, stared into the mirror and actually wondered whether this was the most (un)real dream of my life. the thought actually crossed my mind. when i get married soon, my wife's bound to ask me, "what's your greatest memory, the one you didn't believe as it was happening?"

she'll be begging for me to recount the wedding. i'll just turn to her and say, quite honestly (pathetically ), "2006 draft lottery."

peace


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

ballocks said:


> you know what, i think that's a good question: i don't think i was ready. i just went to the bathroom, stared into the mirror and actually wondered whether this was the most (un)real dream of my life. the thought actually crossed my mind. when i get married soon, my wife's bound to ask me, "what's your greatest memory, the one you didn't believe as it was happening?"
> 
> she'll be begging for me to recount the wedding. i'll just turn to her and say, quite honestly (pathetically ), "2006 draft lottery."
> 
> peace



its not THAT big of a deal.. in fact you guys should trade down the pick. this draft is not top heavy at all


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i was born ready


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

sherwin said:


> its not THAT big of a deal.. in fact you guys should trade down the pick. this draft is not top heavy at all


trust me, sherwin, i know. you're preaching to the choir. the fact is, when you consider all the issues around the team at the moment- our coaching, management, players, fans, etc.- as well as the issues' issues and other items, you'd understand how important this is in terms of giving the franchise some flexibility. i'm not happy because we're in line for lebron james; i'm happy because this was the best outcome for the raptors tonight- you see that? yeah, that's an open door. you see _that_? that's also an open door. you see another 100 open doors on every side? yeah, that's another 100 open doors on every side that were closed earlier.

the player pool is relatively poor this year (imo)- but that doesn't make a difference to me right now. it's almost irrelevant. there are so many things running in our favour at the moment, it's like we're setting a record here. i'm lovin' it. 

peace


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I'm feelin lucky this yr, the Raps r gonna get the first pick


chea


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

ballocks said:


> you know what, i think that's a good question: i don't think i was ready. i just went to the bathroom, stared into the mirror and actually wondered whether this was the most (un)real dream of my life. the thought actually crossed my mind. when i get married soon, my wife's bound to ask me, "what's your greatest memory, the one you didn't believe as it was happening?"
> 
> she'll be begging for me to recount the wedding. i'll just turn to her and say, quite honestly (pathetically ), "2006 draft lottery."
> 
> peace


haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

My cell blew up when the Raps won (I was at the store) and 3 different people used the term "Colangelo luck" in less than 10 minutes.


----------

